# Dumbo Plakat Pair and Fry



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, my name is Van and I'm a new member here. I've finally decided to show my bettas. I was going to post a thread about 8 weeks ago when i bread my bettas but i didn't want you guys waiting for updates and seeing the slow growth of a betta fry. I am disappointed at myself because i only have 10 fry left:|. I counted 214 fry when i was moving them to the growout tank when they turned 5 weeks old. I'm a Link Crew leader at my HS and had to get there for a week before 7 o'clock so i didn't have time to feed them breakfast. But it's okay,10 is a pretty good number because i didn't plan on selling and making a profit anyways. I only want to breed a 2nd generation and 3rd generation and so on. It's a hobby.

Here they are...

Papa betta. Not sure if it it's a platinum or a dragon. What do you think?

























Mama betta is a blue marble salamander.

























And yes, those were her ventral fins. I thought "she" was a "he" too when i first saw her at the store. Her ventrals are even longer than the male's ventrals! I bought her hoping her offsprings will carry this crazy gene.


8 weeks old fry, this one is the biggest one. He/She's about three fourth of an inch.

























I guess the mom's color was dominant over the dad's color because there are no white ones from the 10 fry i have left.

I'll post more pictures of the baby as it gets bigger.:wave:


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Uhm... I can't see any of your pics...


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

i'm so sorry about that. it's my first time doing this. can anyone tell me what to do so that we can see the pictures? again, sorry


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

The easiest way I know to post pictures would be to upload them on photobucket.com and paste the IMG code of the photo on here.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Photobucket. Why didn't i think of that. I'll try it. Thank you Kelly0727.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, my name is Van and I'm a new member here. I've finally decided to show my bettas. I was going to post a thread about 8 weeks ago when i bread my bettas but i didn't want you guys waiting for updates and seeing the slow growth of a betta fry. I am disappointed at myself because i only have 10 fry left. I counted 214 fry when i was moving them to the growout tank when they turned 5 weeks old. I'm a Link Crew leader at my HS and had to get there for a week before 7 o'clock so i didn't have time to feed them breakfast. But it's okay,10 is a pretty good number because i didn't plan on selling and making a profit anyways. I only want to breed a 2nd generation and 3rd generation and so on. It's a hobby.

Here they are...

Papa betta. Not sure if it it's a platinum or a dragon. What do you think?

























Mama betta is a blue marble salamander.

























And yes, those were her ventral fins. I thought "she" was a "he" too when i first saw her at the store. Her ventrals are even longer than the male's ventrals! I bought her hoping her offsprings will carry this crazy gene.


8 weeks old fry, this one is the biggest one. He/She's about three fourth of an inch.

























I guess the mom's color was dominant over the dad's color because there are no white ones from the 10 fry i have left.

I'll post more pictures of the baby as it gets bigger.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like you have a lot of red heads, that could change in time.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness. What a handsome breeding pair!! I love daddy! 
Also, the red head, green body is very unique!!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Your young female not showing sign of dumbo
At that size the side fin should start showing white


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

It kind of looks like its a mix of both colors from mom and dad. Then with red being a dominate gene.. they get it from mommy  

Anyway beautiful pair and very cute fry


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Your young female not showing sign of dumbo
> At that size the side fin should start showing white


Their pectorals are actually really white and thick. Just a bad picture.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelly0727 said:


> It kind of looks like its a mix of both colors from mom and dad. Then with red being a dominate gene.. they get it from mommy
> 
> Anyway beautiful pair and very cute fry


Thanks. I hope it grows up to be a male with a beautiful green butterfly pattern. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Bettas are now 9 wks old.

Betta #1

















Betta #2









Betta #3









Betta #4

















Betta #5 started showing white.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Now I can c the white 
My biggest one is all most that size but older
Ee bluexee purple salamander


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey I c your from Fresno ca
U got your fish from kazs right


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

WHAT!? How'd you know? Is that where you get yours from, too? He sells his bettas for a good price. I got my male for $12 and my female for $10.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah his price is decent
Tip on buying his fish
Buy on the day he get his shipment 
What he have display is not all he have
He have more in the box(so if your going to buy ask)
If u can't make it on the new shipment
Wait till hes about to get a new shipment
All his old shipment r 7 for fancy,dragon n ee


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Your female look like precha fish
Only place I know who order from him is Richard


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.

Who's precha?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Np
Only 60% of his fish is quality
40% come from his Bloodline
Yeah his boxer is a decent line for $4


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

So the boxer must not be that good then because it's only $4.
And kazs has ALOT of them.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If u get lucky
Boxer is a reject Bloodline or untested


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Another one from Fresno! YAY!!! I love looking at Kaz's bettas too, but he doesn't get many HM's and that is what I look for.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I was wondering what you guys think the gender of my frys are.
I have a feeling that they're all females.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Still kind of hard to tell still
But it looks like u have more female
The only one I think is a male is #3


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It looks way too soon to tell on any of them.. but even if they are all girls, they're beautiful. What are you planning to do with them?


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hopefully I do end up with at least one male because I plan on inbreeding them for better finnage and bigger pectoral fins.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

You might be able to breed the girls you have with the father, he has some awesome fins, and a red headed ghost white betta would be very unique!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Or u can trade with me I have a few babies to.
About the same age


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

breeding with the father to get a red headed ghost white betta?
COOL!
I might do it.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Now 10 weeks old.

Betta #1

















Betta #2

















Betta #3

















Betta #4

















Betta #5


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

They're beautiful.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

They are adorable! I really love the ones with the red face. Makes me think their blushing


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

#1 looks like a male and a nice one at that!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity, do you know the genetic back ground of your breeders .... do you know if they have rose tail back ground? They are 2 ray - unlikely to be rose, I know. But they show signs of rose effect..... or other deformity.

Sorry, but your fry's fins don't look right. They look sort of incomplete - For example, pictures 3 - 6 looks as if part/s of fins are incomplete/missing. They are not growing equally.
Be extra careful if you plan to continue their line. Make sure they don't carry genetic flaws.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

indjo said:


> Out of curiosity, do you know the genetic back ground of your breeders .... do you know if they have rose tail back ground? They are 2 ray - unlikely to be rose, I know. But they show signs of rose effect..... or other deformity.
> 
> Sorry, but your fry's fins don't look right. They look sort of incomplete - For example, pictures 3 - 6 looks as if part/s of fins are incomplete/missing. They are not growing equally.
> Be extra careful if you plan to continue their line. Make sure they don't carry genetic flaws.


Thank you for noticing. I appreciate it. I was having the same thought as well. Male breeder is HM Rosetal x Plakat. That's probably where the rosetail genes came from. Or it could be deformity?:-? I don't know.Probably. I'm not sure about the female, though. I'll be careful on their line. I'm very picky when it comes to selecting my breeders. 
Can you tell me what you meant by incomplete? I think they look just fine.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The dorsal fin looks kind of funny, also the anal is rather short. Kind of funny actually, because most breeders have problems with anals too long.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> The dorsal fin looks kind of funny, also the anal is rather short. Kind of funny actually, because most breeders have problems with anals too long.


Hehe. It is kind of funny. I'm no expert but the Dumbo gene probably works like the Double tail gene and causes their offspring to carry deformities.
Even if they're deformed, I still think they're pretty.
I love them deformed or not.:-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

look at the top part of betta#2 caudal and the bottom part of betta #3 caudal. Caudal end should curve evenly from top to bottom (what ever fin form). 

The anal and dorsal are quite small, but iMO that isn't necessarily caused by deformed genes. IME Worms (food) and dirty tank floor may sometimes be the cause.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

indjo said:


> look at the top part of betta#2 caudal and the bottom part of betta #3 caudal. Caudal end should curve evenly from top to bottom (what ever fin form).
> 
> The anal and dorsal are quite small, but iMO that isn't necessarily caused by deformed genes. IME Worms (food) and dirty tank floor may sometimes be the cause.


Now that you mentioned it, it could possibly be from the microworm. I remembered there was a bacterial or parasite outbreak when they were two weeks old and I lost a few. I didn't change to BBS until they were 3 weeks old because I couldn't find any at the time. 
Well, their cadual fins had always looked like that ever since they were really young. 

Do you think it'll grow back?
You have a good eye, indjo.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Small fins will eventually grow. Sometimes at a much later age (5-6 months or more). But uneven/incomplete growth usually remains uneven. In fact, if it is caused by deformed genes, it may get worse - the ends may protrude sort of like CT but they curl to form sort of lumps. It won't disturb their swimming much - only their looks. ..... I don't know how to explain it nor do I have pictures to show what I mean. ..... anyway, I sure hope I'm totally wrong.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you're wrong. Heheh. Just kidding. I really want to continue their line


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Now 11 wks old.They are in the cup just for taking pictures. They move too fast in the tank.

Betta #1

















Betta #2

















Betta #3









Betta #4

















Betta #5


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Now 12 weeks old. These five were just jarred today. It's my fault their fins are incomplete because I fed them microworms for too long. 
Does anyone know if it's genetic?

Betta #1. Using this guy for future for breeding for sure.

















Betta #2

















Betta #3

















Betta #4

















Betta #5


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Just wanted to share this. When these fry were 5 weeks old, I bread the parents again but this time not feeding the fry microworm. I fed them BBS from the start. Look at the results...

7 weeks old from the second batch (were not fed microworm)


















Their fins are complete. If you compare this fry to one from the first batch, which were fed microworm the first two weeks, you can see a big difference.


This fry from the first batch is 9 weeks old when this picture was taken.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I am glad you were able to have a second batch so soon!

They alla re gorgeous and the fins on the younger ones are perfect!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> I am glad you were able to have a second batch so soon!
> 
> They alla re gorgeous and the fins on the younger ones are perfect!



Thank you.
I don't think I want to use microworm anymore. It works for a lot of people but definitely not for me. :checkedout:


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> Thank you.
> I don't think I want to use microworm anymore. It works for a lot of people but definitely not for me. :checkedout:


Are bana worms okay?

Someone is sending me a culture. I only have full grown bettagirl's though and I am not going to breed them.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I would like to try banana worms.
Can I buy some from you?


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

13 weeks old!
I had 10 but only kept 3 and gave the rest away.

First pick. This one's a keeper for sure.

Betta #1

























Second pick. I like his color.

Betta #4

























Third and last pick. I hope this one's a girl.

Betta #5










Since their fins were damaged by the bacterial infection it's not genetic. Right? Anyone?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

nice crisp d caudals! also a bacterial infection has nothing to do with genetics.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

VictorP said:


> nice crisp d caudals! also a bacterial infection has nothing to do with genetics.


Hmm. So they WILL produce normal fry. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Good fishes and good work on the frys too bad a large sum died during water change/tank change


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I really enjoyed this thread, I think you did a great job and learned through the process. Congrats on your beautiful fry!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for watching this thread. Everyone was so nice and so helpful here. I've had 6 years of experience breeding HM and DT but this is the first time I've lost so many fry. This is also the first time I've experienced a bacterial infection so it was a hassle. And yes I've learned a lot with this Dumbo pair. Thanks again.


----------

